# First 3D render of Model 3



## TrevP

from Electrek.co

http://electrek.co/2016/05/12/tesla-model-3-3d-model/

Pretty neat result.

I have something similar in the works from another forum member but it's not ready yet. It will be a bit more physical if you catch my drift. News soon I hope


----------



## MelindaV

I need the Revit version to add to my work projects


----------



## Skione65

MelindaV said:


> I need the Revit version to add to my work projects


@MelindaV,

Naaaaa.....you're (WE'RE) distracted enough 'Daily Dreamin' about our Model 3's!!!  You'd never get any work done! I DO know the ONE deadline we are all waiting for and its NOT work related!!! 

Ski


----------



## garsh

I know somebody put a lot of time into that rendering, but it's actually pretty bad. The trunk doesn't extend far enough behind the rear wheels. The front fenders are much higher than the real thing. A lot of the lines are just wrong when you compare it to actual photographs.


----------



## Badback

I couldn't get it to work, just got a blank screen.


----------



## Tflick

MelindaV said:


> I need the Revit version to add to my work projects


I am with you......having a model for Revit or Sketchup for projects would be spectacular.


----------



## Nowhereman

Hi All,

I'm working on my own model 3 in Blender, it still has a long way to go but I thought I'd share what I have so far. It's not a rendering just some screen captures of my model within the Blender 3D program. So far I think the rims for the wheels are my favourite part of the model, they turned out pretty nice.

I originally thought of making a 3D printed version but I haven't modelled a car before and turning a car with all the parts into a single solid model for 3D printing is going to be very challenging...

I'm just having fun building the model, to help pass the time until I get my real Model 3. At some point I will probably upload the model if others want to "play" with it. I don't know if a model built from Blender will be useful in Revit or Sketchup though.

Cheers,
Nowhereman


----------



## minogully

Looks great so far, keep up the good work and you'll have it looking perfect in no time.

If you do decide to covert it to a 3D printable version, please post it on thingiverse. I'll get my friend with a 3D printer to print one for me to put on my desk at work.


----------



## TrevP

@Nowhereman provided me with a sample since he lives just around the corner from me. It's very cool. Thanks dude!!


----------



## Nowhereman

Hi TrevP,

Remember that's just the prototype for 3D printed Reveal  we can dial in the settings to make a nicer looking version soon.

Cheers,
Nowhereman


----------



## garsh

Are you sharing the files for recreating on 3D printers?


----------



## Nowhereman

Hi garsh,

As I said above, yes I will share the 3D model. I'll post it on thingiverse at some point, once I'm happy with it.

Cheers,
Nowhereman


----------



## TrevP

Any interest if we put this into our shop to buy?

Keep in mind the printing takes 9+ hours so we're not setup for mass production. Shipping and handling would be a few $ too depending on destination.

There are a number of colours we could do too.

Let us know.


----------



## minogully

I'd be interested, depending on the cost, of course


----------



## TrevP

*It's here! Limited-edition custom-designed and 3D printed Model 3 is now available in our store! http://shop.teslaownersonline.com/*


----------

